# Real test.



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

So I have cut another specimen this is specimen two. And I am doing a true slower dry. The trichs are like 80% cloudy/20% clear going on 10 weeks flower if I'm not mistaken. Let you know in a few days how it goes. Wish me some luck folks.:icon_smile: 

View attachment WP_20150826_005.jpg


View attachment WP_20150826_17_27_49_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh dear, that isn't ready. Shoot.   Those white hairs are still young..Way to young to take off the plant. Sorry. When did you count from? That can't be 10 weeks from flip..  Are you talking 10 weeks from planting?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Oh dear, that isn't ready. Shoot. Those white hairs are still young..Way to young to take off the plant. Sorry. When did you count from? That can't be 10 weeks from flip.. Are you talking 10 weeks from planting?


 

10 weeks from flip yes. Honestly I'm about done messing with this one. Wanna get good beans and lighting and start over. Getting very frustrated.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

And is  nowhere as green as the top picture makes it look


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Let me take a better picture but I agree underdeveloped I think


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Idk my camera sucks 

View attachment WP_20150826_18_54_30_Pro.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

Stop cutting your plant.. didn't we just go over this the other day? Now, during sensitive hormone times, your plant is going to slow bud development and work on healing the wound. Add another 1 week easy in my opinion. 

No specimens.. not test buds.. silliest thing in my eyes. 

Or .. entirely ignore me because I'm just one thought :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok.... I didn't read all your posts after seeing that cut.. so I will add to this, and lighten the last thought. 



> Wanna get good beans and lighting and start over.



You may just be having a good idea here. BUT... don't stop the growth of this one, as getting the right beans and light will take you some moments. Even when you get GOOD genetics (75% of the growing process easily) you'll not have anything going into flower for months... so may as well keep this plant going and see how bulky you can get it. Are you out of flowers to smoke? Can you get some, or are you counting on this bit? 

At 10 weeks, I'd be getting slightly frustrated with your results and our comments (extending flowering time) so I DO fully understand where you're coming from. 

Basically, as stated.. if you're going to take this seriously, get GOOD (proven) genetics (take a recommendation from someone here) and get a proper light :aok: After that, it's all learning!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Stop cutting your plant.. didn't we just go over this the other day? Now, during sensitive hormone times, your plant is going to slow bud development and work on healing the wound. Add another 1 week easy in my opinion.
> 
> No specimens.. not test buds.. silliest thing in my eyes.
> 
> Or .. entirely ignore me because I'm just one thought :aok:


 

 no not ignore you've given me excellent advice at least once. The whole thing of really not knowing what I'm dealing with is starting to get to me I'm about ready to uproot whole plant to start over..... But than I started thinking lets at least see if I should get some halfway decent stuff to salvage. So that's what I'm doing, and my girl and I are gonna order some known genetics, I'm ok with some mystery but I think this is just to much for me as a beginner.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ok.... I didn't read all your posts after seeing that cut.. so I will add to this, and lighten the last thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 there are actually quite a few flowers left on the plant is actually surprising. I've only ever taken two now.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

And that's also what I'm taking away from this, a good learning experience and I really did learn alot I learn by doing so I am content with the idea of learning from ones failures. And it still remains one of the coolest things I've done haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

> I've only ever taken two now.



You should only ever take *none* :aok:  ....innnnnn my opinion of course. Which I'm exceptionally bias'd to. lol



Will be here to always help, so get that light and let us know what type of genetics you're looking for. Can help point you the way!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You should only ever take *none* :aok: ....innnnnn my opinion of course. Which I'm exceptionally bias'd to. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Will be here to always help, so get that light and let us know what type of genetics you're looking for. Can help point you the way!


 

 we want to run either og kush or a white widow strain or two of each maybe start with ten beans all together.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

Are you running Fem beans or Reg beans?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2015)

What kind of high are you wanting? Relaxing laid back, chill? or speedy up and get stuff done? I prefer both.  Tell us what you are looking for and maybe we can help.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

I want to run fem seeds as a beginner. And we both like the I know I'm high but leaning more towards  the couch lock. But I like the fuzzy headedness too so I guess I good 50/50.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm  leaning more towards the T5 lighting just heard some really good things. I am certainly open to more suggestions though


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

T5's are for vegging. 

HPS or LED for flowering. If you get the light I showed you, and can both veg and flower with it, but I'd recommend using either T5 or CFL's for vegging, so you can have them ready before your flowering space finishes. That way, you'll never stop having something flowering


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh ok I wasn't aware of that they are only for vegging I believe I remember what light your talking about I added it to my cart&#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smokerGF a few folks have flowered with red spectrum T5's with good success. Weed Hopper is one, and I can't remember the others right now as I have been smoking pot.:vap-Bong_smoker:

WWG, I love to veg under T5's. I have flowered under HPS and LED. I like the LED because it is quiet and doesn't have a hot ballast like High Pressure Sodium lights do. HPS will rock out some dank in short order. I live in a desert and can't do the heat of HPS. 

What lights are you using now?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

Hah c-mon now Rose. There's "the rule" and "the exception to the rule" .. granted there's more 'exception to the rule' than not, it's still a bit ... well.. silly to flower with T5's when it would cost virtually the same to run an LED fixture for a much more full spectrum and power. 

But yes, Weedhopper has T5'd out some seriously good looking stuff! He's a wonderful exception, I just feel for this moment, in horticultural life, LED's would be much more beneficial all around  

(Love ya Rose!)


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree with you DGF. love ya back.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> :vap-Bong_smokerGF a few folks have flowered with red spectrum T5's with good success. Weed Hopper is one, and I can't remember the others right now as I have been smoking pot.:vap-Bong_smoker:
> 
> WWG, I love to veg under T5's. I have flowered under HPS and LED. I like the LED because it is quiet and doesn't have a hot ballast like High Pressure Sodium lights do. HPS will rock out some dank in short order. I live in a desert and can't do the heat of HPS.
> 
> What lights are you using now?


 
 for this one I am using 4- 1200 lumen cfl's and a 12" florescent grow light


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 26, 2015)

Awe there is so much love here, just wanna squeeze a teddy bear. &#55357;&#56379;


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2015)

OH yeah, you do need to up your lighting if you want to put out some quality meds/dank.

It is an investment that should last a very long time.  CFL's aren't cheap and aren't good for growing. Get your self a T5 or LED... stat. You won't believe the difference. Really.

That is why your plants look like they do plus they are bag seed, is that right?  Stick with us... we will have you growing like the big kids soon.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes your right rose bud bag seed


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

I almost wanna go stick her outside


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

Noooo.. don't do that lol 

At least I wouldn't


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

No I'm not gonna I'm scared of bugs and more so of neighbors. Just an impulsive thought I've been having


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2015)

Are you in a legal state? Can you make a cover for her? Bugs outside are not as much a problem as an inside grow for me.  That is a great idea.. do it slow, shade first, then sun. Not a bad idea at all. Only if you are in a legal state. 

Save up some money and lets do this right. You did great considering what you had to work with.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2015)

While you can flower with T5s, if you are serious, you want to step up to HPS or LED to flower.  My first question to people wanting to get a proper grow space set up is usually what their budget is...so, how much do you have to spend on lights, fans, tent, etc, etc?  

I can say that my LEDs do not actually run that much cooler than my HPS that was air cooled and my HPS ballast did not make that much noise.  I am running about 300 less watts though.  I had other reasons for trying LEDs.  I can say that I am not so sold on LEDs that I am giving up my HPS.  I will probably run both this winter, especially if I am in Oregon my then.  The extra heat can be an asset in the winter.

Like DGF says, it is not too early to be thinking about getting proper light and genetics.  As a side note, I am not a big fan of WW--seems like the whites smoke a bit harsh to me.  Kushes, however, are some  of my favorites.  I love the taste of a good kush.  

Let us know what your budget is, how big a space you have and we can help you pick lights, fans, etc.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

Mmmm... I love Kush's :aok:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

Honestly I can spend what I need lets give out a solid number at for equipment, soil, and nutes $600


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

Ahhh PERFECT! Now we're talking. Ok... Maybe you can get a breakdown from THG / Rose / ME and come up to an idea of what are you want to take. 

Either way, I would have some questions. Would you like to do Soil / Soilless / Hydro? You probably don't know, and I'm a super hydro guy. We can go from there, with that. 

As for lights. You know what I recommend. The Mars Hydro II 400w fixture(s). That's about $180, shipped to your door (and done extremely fast for 99% of everyone, that I've noticed). Air flow depends on the size space. Did you want to go the "Grow Tent" route? That's what I do.. or closet route? Also, what's the dimensions of the space you want to grow in.. how many plants at a time, etc. For an idea, let us know your intentions. Is this for your personal self or maybe a few other friends that needs meds too? Personally, I use one tent for veg that is 4' x 4' x 7'.. next to that, is two more tents, both 4.5' x 4.5' x7' .. these are flowering only tents. I also just started an experimental space.. that tent space is 2.5' x 2.5' x 7'. 

Also, I MUST stress.. take the pros advice here (as it seems you are) and wait till stuff is "ok'd" before you purchase! I couldn't stress this enough. You may think you found something nifty, and cheap somewhere, and it just turns out to be total CRAP! We're here to help you, because 1) you came to us for help and 2) we want to help you! It's fun to see someone's knowledge increase and to be a part of that  

Answer some questions, and we got you. Your space, your method (hydro?) and your thoughts on lights. I strongly suggest LED's.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 27, 2015)

Easy dgf , hydros not for everyone starting out haha! 
But seriously if you input all dgf is a skin your gonna get the best advice around!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2015)

I love dirt myself.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

> Easy dgf , hydros not for everyone starting out haha!



Not true.. hydro is for anyone starting out, just as dirt is. Two entirely different methods of growing with LOADS of learning curve to each. I've done both and can honestly say I think Hydro is much easier and quicker to control. Doesn't mean dirt isn't awesome too.. just too slow (in veg) for me and not nearly as vigorous...and I can't adjust things quick enough...and I don't like the wet dry period... and I loathe dirt. LOL   

Rose, PCDuck, Umbra and more.. can all do wonders with dirt.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice I'm dirt I did hydro once enjoyed it and went aero but I've no room for that at the min, but it shall rise again soon I hope


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

I wanted stick with soil for now. Want to start out with ten beans to begin to hopefully end up with four females. I'll measure the closet or take a pic that's where I wanna grow I have two different closets I can utilize.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

I have some fix farm soil book marked along with the three part nute line they have


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

> Want to start out with ten beans to begin to hopefully end up with four females.



Well.. are you popping fem seeds or reg seeds? (Feminized or Regular). Fem seeds used to "have potential for issues" back when the breeding process was being figured out, but that was many years ago, and I could rattle off a dozen proper fem genetics that would blow your mind and be super stable for you. If you pop reg beans, then yeah, a 10-12 pack would be good to grow. :aok: 



> I'll measure the closet or take a pic that's where I wanna grow I have two different closets I can utilize.



Do both please. Pic and measurements. 
Also, if you're bored.. take a moment to view my journals. I have loads and loaddddds of info and hi-res pics in them. They can be found in my signature, below every post I write.  



> I wanted stick with soil for now.



Probably a good idea, since you're used to it. You'll be learned a LOT in the next few weeks / months, so prepare your mind! hah  



> I have some fix farm soil book marked along with the three part nute line they have



Awesome, I hear decent stuff about their soil, but their nutes are kind of piss poor. I would recommend General Hydroponics 3 Part Flora line, or Technaflora, or Dutch Masters Gold. Personally, I would use Technaflora if I could afford it! hah 

I'm not really very aware of soil processes. I've always done nute free soilless stuff. Sunshine Advanced Mix #4...it's basically soil,  that has not been amended with the first 4 (or so) weeks of nutes. Rose will probably come along and help you with more suggestions for soil. 

KISS method. "Keep It Simple Stupid" ... you'll want to bring it back to the KISS method when thinking of nutes. There's a lot of snake oil out there, and some stuff that works decent at certain points. I would just do base nutes and MAYBE a carb (Liquid Koolbloom / Bloombastic etc)...no need for many additives until you learn more.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

Gosh you guys are awesome ok pics to come just home, from work so gonna toke than poke...... Around some. Teehee...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

These guys were super awesome to me nearly 3 years ago now... I love to repay the favor whenever I can, so anything I can do is gravy. As for soil, I toss that rein over to the first to grab it (Rose.. lol)


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

This room is 4' wide 3' deep in and it has a pitched ceiling 3' up to the lowest part and 6' up to the highest point sorry for all the board games and what not had my kid brother for the summer l 

View attachment WP_20150827_17_39_16_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150827_17_39_29_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150827_17_39_24_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

Quote: Well.. are you popping fem seeds or reg seeds? (Feminized or Regular). Fem seeds used to "have potential for issues" back when the breeding process was being figured out, but that was many years ago, and I could rattle off a dozen proper fem genetics that would blow your mind and be super stable for you. If you pop reg beans, then yeah, a 10-12 pack would be good to grow.  


I was leaning more towards fem seeds but if you suggest against it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

I do not suggest against it. I'm one of a few here that very much enjoy FEM seeds. I have good luck with regs too, but most fem's have yet to let me down  Now-a-days I run everything as clones, for the most part. I'll pop some seeds and take clones along the way and throw them in the mix as well, but mostly clones of proven genetics  

As for that closet... is that the onnnnnly space you have? I have no experience with slanted interior roofs like that, but everything inside my body screams NO NO, FOR THE LOVE OF BAJEBUS, NO!  lol!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2015)

Do you want to be organic?  The slanted room could perhaps veg only. not flower.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking that room for veg hold on for pics of other closet


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

The other 

View attachment WP_20150827_17_37_52_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150827_17_38_26_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

There are four shelves that are easy to remove  that is 5' wide 2.5 deep not going into the cubbie part. And 4' going into the cubbie part and 8' high


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

Or I have an entire small room I could use much bigger dimensions


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

I opt for the small room, always. You'll love the work space!  

Get a tent for it and BOOM.. in bizness


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 27, 2015)

Exactly what dgf said


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 27, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I opt for the small room, always. You'll love the work space!
> 
> Get a tent for it and BOOM.. in bizness


 

 yeah me and my girl were just looking at grow tent kit set ups


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 27, 2015)

Do it you'll never look back I own 3 at this stage!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

I own 4 myself  

Also, if you get a quality tent, you reap the rewards of it all during it's life.. I have 2 quality tents and 2 ....not...so..quality tents. lol. The two Sun Huts I have are so much better than my two Lighthouse tents, it's not even a comparison. 

Watch out for "kits".. not sure if you ment Light / tent / exhaust / etc type of combos.. but just watch out for them. We'll lay out a full shopping list quite soon once we get your space down. Ok.. so you'll want a small veg space, and a flowering space. 4 females at once, I'd recommend 4 x 4 x 7 tent for flowering but that would be FOUR of the Mars 400 fixtures. Remember, when this started you had it setup as a 1 plant system... so now it's a 4 plant system so more cost in everything. But, you get discounts when you purchase multiple LED fixtures from Mars so this will help you. 

I'll get a full list shortly. Dealing with some things at home currently  I'll be back.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 28, 2015)

No prob.

And yeah we were looking at tent/light kits the small room is 12'x8' it has its own thermostat for heat( I live in new England) two 5'x2' windows on the same wall side by side. And that room had the smaller slanted closet in it do could veg in closet than move to tent.

We were also looking at the grow tube/light kits and the cabinets as well


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 28, 2015)

This is just my opinion but I would never buy the "premade" grow tent "kits". They are often set up to be less than what you really need for a solid grow. A lot of times they use cheap lights/fans in order to keep the price low enough to be enticing. The truth is that every grow is and should be customized to the grower's needs, as every grower has their own unique environment and circumstances.

I used to have 3 tents and I highly recommend them. I don't have any right now as I don't have the space to utilize them, but they are excellent for creating mini controlled environs within a larger space. 

I found that having a space within a space is a good way for small, personal grows to be able to control the air and temps without having to go to great and expensive lengths. Having one or more grow tents within a larger room allows you to draw in fresh air from outside, and then moderate that air for humidity and temps before it goes into the smaller grow space. 

I had my tent air drawn through carbon filters and exhausted outside of the larger work-room and then had openings to allow fresh air to come(passively) into the workroom where I could heat or cool it to a reasonable temp before it was pulled into the tent. This works quite well for me and helps me to keep the air temps very comfortable for the plants without having to inject co2(which is more expense and quite challenging).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2015)

While I do have tents and do use them sometimes, I prefer closets for the stealth factor.  My vegging closet is in one of my bedroom closets (2 x 4 x 4) and the flowering space is in a closet off the master bath(3 x 6.5 x 7.5).  People can come into my home and I do not have to worry about them stumbling into my grow.  In a state that has draconian cannabis laws, that can be important.

Hush is right about the entire kits.  You are a lot better off purchasing things "ala carte".  Every grow IS unique.  And like he says, they often use cheap hoods, inadequate fans, etc.  The cabinet set-ups, IMO, are worse--way over-priced and under equipped. 

The good people will be more than happy to help you out along the way regardless of what you decide on.  So, it is a good idea to post up all potential purchases and get the opinions of others before you buy.   And you can get the vegging space up and running while you are working on the flowering space.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok with ask that bring said. Keys talk beans. So kush strains are highly recommended? Yes? So I will get on ordering this so I can pop them before I run out of time to do that &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 28, 2015)

> ( I live in new England)



As do I  Hello fellow NE'er :ciao: 

Will get a good list going when I can.. I know I said that, just time has been fickle for me.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 28, 2015)

:ciao:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> As do I  Hello fellow NE'er :ciao:
> 
> Will get a good list going when I can.. I know I said that, just time has been fickle for me.


 

 what do you think about chemdawg. It's in our top three list found some good prices too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 29, 2015)

Wonderful! I love Chemdawg! 

Now, let's make sure you get as good of a breeders Chemdawg as we can possibly find you. Today, I'm working on a full floor install (wood / carpet / etc) in my dads room, so I'm checking periodically. I haven't forgot about you, I willllll bring you a full list hah  

Chemdawg.. good one


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay slower dry. I finally got to test that sample I took. Def better than the last one real mellow high still, but coming more to the body instead of just sitting in the head. I slept really good last night I'll tell you that much and it helped my back a quite a bit too. It's def a fruity blend too. So I think yet another two weeks. 

I've altered a variable that had made the bud start puffing out more, the calyx's are starting to swell all at the tops. Mostly cloudy.trichs still no amber.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Will be updating this with a list soon. (Just shot you a PM) 

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Curious, if you want to do 4 at once, just know the equipment (mostly lights) needed for them ends up increases your total INVESTMENT. Remember, this isn't a cost that you'll never get back. This is the gift that keeps on giving! Your tent should work just fine for a long time, depending on the zipper. The lights will last 50,000 - 100,000 hours. The fan should last many years, and the filters are good for 2-3 in MY experience. Some say replace once every 1-2 years. 

Also, how are you for neighbors and strangers around? I'm curious EXACTLY how stealth you need to be. Everything will be contained to that one room, so just keep em out and you're good, but we'll have to consider where to put your exhaust from your 6" fan ducting. (just like the ducting you use for your clothes dryer) 

Ok.. 4 plants is the final answer? This will be a 4x4x7 tent, with a large(ish) fan and filter, and twice as much lighting than for doing 2 plants, obviously. With LED, each plant is getting its own direct light, and then you'll have the lights footprints overlapping, and this makes for one excellent foot print. You'll have a setup veryyyy much similar to me. I just have more than one tent :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Here we go. Understand that if you want to flower 4 plants at once, it's going to cost you 4x more than you were initially thinking. $600 is a bit too low to start up with 4 plants, unless you want to really cut corners and under light / under ventilate. I will never suggest that though, so here it is for what it's worth. You can 1/2 the size and 1/2 your yield but 1/2 your cost to any of this. Maybe a smaller tent, less lights, less vent and you're on, but .. if the goal is 4 then the investment goal is higher as well. :aok: 

*Seed strain(s): * $??(depends)
Cali Connections - Larry OG I haven't run this one, but manyyyyy of forum goers can vouch for it. I have some Larry crosses in my genetics bin that I will be dusting off quite soon.  

Cali Connections - SFV OG Kush  This is the original OG Kush, I do believe. Or at least one of the most famous and used to breed with. Again, nothing I've personally run.. here I'll get some strains I've personally run

Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy  Hands down, best all around as far as growing health / yield and very decent potency. I've run this one a few times, and it will get its time to shine again very shortly. 

Delicious Seeds - Critical Sensi Star  This is a strain I got as a clone from a friend in another state. Extremely impressive. 

Now, with Attitude Seedbank, I read some people saying they don't take credit cards anymore because of a technical difficulty. I've had great dealings with them in the past and have ordered about 7 times. I was going to send you links from Single Seed Centre, but their website is down....that's new. 
We'll worry more about strain after this list. Moving on

*Lights:* $173 each x 4 = $692 free shipping, discreet packaging, and I got mine in 2 days.. I bought 8 fixtures at once. 

Purchase 4 of these units. Mars II 400w. (I'll always recommend LED's)  These are actually 180w draw, just listed as a 400w as they are trying to hit the market of the hps 400wer's which they directly compete with. 

*Ventilation:*  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Phat-Filter-24-500-CFM/dp/B00598HBQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440951999&sr=8-1&keywords=phat+filter"]6" Phat Filter $113[/ame] + [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Fans-435-Inline-6-Inch/dp/B006Z1JLY4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1440952134&sr=8-4&keywords=6-inch+CFM+fan"]435 CFM Hurricane Inline Fan $97[/ame] = $210

*Tent:* $118 or $258
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Hydroponic-Indoor-Growing/dp/B00H9O6UJ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440952289&sr=8-1&keywords=sun+hut+grow+tent"]Apollo Horticulture 4' x 4' x 6.5' Grow Tent [/ame] Normally, I'd recommend a more expensive tent, but you're really getting up there. If I recommended my tents, which are much better than these, but still not the cost of Gorilla Tents or Secret Jardin Tents, I would recommend a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sun-Hut-Horticultural-4-7-Feet-6-5-Feet/dp/B00F2QLBE6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1440952422&sr=8-4&keywords=sun+hut+grow+tent"]Sun Hut Big Easy Classic  4.7'  x 4.7' x 6.5[/ame]' (notice they are slightly larger). Zippers are better, and material is better.

*Meters:* [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-pH-Pen-Measuring-Temperature/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440952840&sr=8-1&keywords=bluelab+ph+pen"]Bluelab PH Pen (best on the market)[/ame] $70  and a cheap [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-Batteries-Resolution-Accuracy/dp/B005HYQQ02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440952896&sr=8-1&keywords=Primo+PPM"]Hanna Primo PPM Meter[/ame] $45

Then you need to choose your method. I think you mentioned soil, in which I can not really help you. I mean.. I can, I'm not entirely broken LOL. But I would set you up differently than someone like Rose could. Like I mentioned before.. if I were you, I'd do some soil(or soilless), then when it's time for a nute I'd go chem (bit easier I'd think, and less involved than organic.. but I can't or shouldn't really comment on that.) I would do [ame="http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Flora-FloraBloom-FloraMicro/dp/B0024NDVRA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440953071&sr=8-1&keywords=GH+3+part+flora"]General Hydroponics 3 Part Flora[/ame] or [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Technaflora-Recipe-Success-Starter-Kit/dp/B0001XGP32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440953105&sr=8-1&keywords=Technaflora&pebp=1440953121868&perid=1EN5RKAXVHGSB96R1TJH"]Technaflora[/ame] Just not that Fox Farm nute. I believe the soil you have is good, but with my NOOBNESS on soil I (again) shouldn't comment. I believe the stuff you have has nutrients in it for the first 4-6 weeks, then you amend with nutrients... I only have experience with soilless with is inert right from the start and I decide when to add nutrients. I very much prefer this if you're going chemical. If you go organic, there's a lotttt more to the soil to start, but then it's just water. I've never had the time or really want to start that road. Plus... bugs. lol 

If you choose to dive into the vast epicness and EASE that is hydro, then let me know. 

As it stands now, this is a good start. I'm going to calculate this, and edit the post after. I want to post this now so I don't lose it. I'll add any other thoughts to another post. There's a few more things to get, but we'll get you over the initial "shoot!! you're saying a grand to start?!"  shock.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

With that in mind maybe we might have to settle for two to flower but hey gotta start somewhere right? I'm so excited. Ok gonna look through all your handy dandy links. And I'll get back to you with more specifics I've been putting together.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

What would be involved in hydro I've looked around and I just can't piece it together, but you say it could be easier. Sorry you've got me even more curious now. Haha.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Well.. Hydro speaks my language  I could help you 100% with that. We'd have to sort out your best method, but I think I have it all done. First, we'll settle on your room size, then I'll go toward method. Remember, you'll have investment to make in your method and in your nutrients, and a few more smaller items along the way. 

I'll get the links for 2 plants. It will come close to cutting your initial cost in half. You'll need half the vent, half the size, half the lights. 


*Lights:* Mars II 400's x2 = $360

*Tent:* [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Hydroponic-Indoor-Growing/dp/B00H9OJHYA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440957996&sr=8-1&keywords=2x4+grow+tent"]Apollo Horticulture 4' x 2' x 6.5'[/ame] $89

*Meters:* (COPIED FROM LAST POST).. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-pH-Pen-Measuring-Temperature/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440952840&sr=8-1&keywords=bluelab+ph+pen"]Bluelab PH Pen (best on the market)[/ame] $70  and a cheap [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-Batteries-Resolution-Accuracy/dp/B005HYQQ02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440952896&sr=8-1&keywords=Primo+PPM"]Hanna Primo PPM Meter[/ame] $45

*Ventilation:* [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Fans-171-Inline-4-Inch/dp/B007ZU6ZT8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440957908&sr=8-1&keywords=Hurricane+fan+4%22"]Hurricane 171 CFM Inline Fan[/ame]  $84 and you'll need the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Phat-Filter-inchx4-inch-200/dp/B00598H6XM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440958195&sr=8-1&keywords=4%22+phat+filter"]4" Phat Filter[/ame] for that one, which is $70

So my first list for a 4 x 4 room with 4 lights that runs 4 plants, was totalled at $1,135, free shipping. 
This list, with 4 x 2 room, 2 lights that runs 2 plants, is totalled at $718. 

Now, we have to get you genetics, method (hydro parts etc) some regular little clip fans for blowing on the plants, and I'll get you a price on a proper veg light if you'd like to step away from CFL.. I highly suggest you do when funds allow.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

NICE posts DGF... I just smoked some Sensi Star for the first time and it is wonderful for sleep.  LOVE IT.

Thank you for such a detailed post. Cotton candy?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> NICE posts DGF... I just smoked some Sensi Star for the first time and it is wonderful for sleep.  LOVE IT.
> 
> Thank you for such a detailed post. Cotton candy?



I love to help someone after it as much as this miss is  

And yeah, you should remember some of those times. I have lots of stuff chronicled in many journals, and Cotton Candy is in there. 1st time from seed I hit 7.8 oz dry from one plant and second time I hit 10.2 oz dry from one plant. Exceedingly impressive!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

Would this also do, it appears to be the same thing or is the quality noticeably less
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00RBDST6G?psc=1[/ame]


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

oh and would this flora series set bed worth it.[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008UCCCII/ref=pd_aw_sbs_86_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0B500CGF988VX9SCDKMK[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Neither of your links worked, but I'll politely say "I doubt they are worth it" lol! 

Try to get the links again? Also, take note.. I cut corners where I saw fit. You don't really want to cut them anymore


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh no I trust you the flora nite link was the three love flora series 16oz with some extras like ph tester liquid,  and some other stuff I can't remember for  $42


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

PH testing liquid is very unreliable, hence buying the expensive brand PH tester. So generally don't worry about kits like that.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

Okie dokie


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh yeah, I wanted to track you down a good Chemdawg. I'm unaware of the best breeders versions of it.. I'll check into it a little bit.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok, it was the one I was thinking. 

Here's the link from Single Seed Centre, I believe that's the one most people are using now-a-days as I heard Attitude wasn't taking credit cards anymore. You can still do money order and other forms. 

http://www.thesingleseedcentre.com/products/humboldt-chemdawg?variant=241016317

Here's the link on Attitude though. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co....emdawged-organisation-chemdawg/prod_3617.html

OHHH.. just found this! https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co....s/alternative-payments-methods-and-discounts/ Seems they reward you for paying with other methods. You can do straight cash too, and new bank transfers. 


Personally.. I think I'd take my chances with Attitude's other payment options, just based on my past experiences with them alone. But, I have many friends is great Single Seed Centre experiences as well. By the way, as you can see they have an alternative site up right now while they get their main site back.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh yeah, I wanted to track you down a good Chemdawg. I'm unaware of the best breeders versions of it.. I'll check into it a little bit.


 

 yeah I've been hunting around myself although I'm not sure how to tell "bad" breeders from good aside from reviews on service and whatnot


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 31, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> yeah I've been hunting around myself although I'm not sure how to tell "bad" breeders from good aside from reviews on service and whatnot



Last post has your Chemdawg in it :aok: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=947964&postcount=81


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 31, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Last post has your Chemdawg in it :aok:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=947964&postcount=81


 

I was altered I realize that shortly after. I can't wait gonna order then Wednesday


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 31, 2015)

Who are you using to purchase from? I'm heading over to Attitude to see what kind of freebies you're going to get (tee hee! freebies are FUN)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 31, 2015)

Are you getting a 5 pack or a 10 pack? Is this all you're getting?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 31, 2015)

We decided on your attitude link thank you so much. Gonna grab the five pack first


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 31, 2015)

Was also maybe gonna get a couple singles of an og kush strain too just to have but my main priority are the chemdawg beans.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2015)

Do you have a veg space set up?  that needs to be your first step.  Do not put the cart before the horse--Don't start seeds until you have a proper grow space set up.  It is easy to get excited about growing, but please, get your veg space up and running and tested before you germinate a single seed.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 1, 2015)

I have taken this one under the wing, so to say. She'll be setup proper before you know it  We've had a bit of convo. 

She'll be under 2ft T5HO fixture for veg, and have a 2.5 x 2.5 x 7 tent for flowering 1 single plant. 1 light..etc. Costs were piling up and she only needs so much so... here we go!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 1, 2015)

As was said, I'm getting hooked up with some knowledge. Going hydro. Woot woot!! Keep y'all posted. Cheers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm sorry to disagree, but IMO, it is a big mistake to start out with a single plant in a big scrog.  For a new grower, you should be starting out with multiple plants and an easy system.  It is easy easy easy to kill a plant in hydro.  You truly want more than one plant.  And it is going to take months to get a single plant large enough to fill a 30" x 30" scrog.  and then if you have a problem and it dies....it is your only plant.  This is such a bad idea for a new grower that I simply have to speak up.  Please please rethink this.  I can give you at least a dozen reasons why this is not a good idea.

And costs do not need to be that much.  It is a good idea to get the opinion of at least several people when setting up a grow.  I don't know what you have already purchased, but you really need to look at some other systems and ways to grow.  A 1 plant giant scrog in hydro is not for a new grower.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 2, 2015)

I subscribe to the theory; don't put all your buds in one plant.  I had too many plants. I'd rather cull a few than be cryin when on dies.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2015)

> It is easy easy easy to kill a plant in hydro. You truly want more than one plant. And it is going to take months to get a single plant large enough to fill a 30" x 30" scrog.



No it's not 

I filled my screen in less than 1 month after setting it in place in my 30"x30" scrog. It's going to take months anyways, as she'll have to veg stuff out either way, from seed. I think Chemdawg is a Sativa leaning plant, and she'll pheno pick. She's going to veg more than 1 single seed.. that'd be silly.  It should work good in the scrog. 

She doesn't have the money to invest in the SPACE for more than 1 plant.

I'm speaking to her on a chat program every single day. Let's see what you all have to say soon  lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2015)

> I subscribe to the theory; don't put all your buds in one plant. I had too many plants. I'd rather cull a few than be cryin when on dies.



I agree, except for her situation. I really do generally agree with you and THG.......mostly....kinda.... sorta.... ish. 

But with direct everyday guidance, you'll be surprised


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2015)

Also, (   )  I had a feeling people would do this. If I'm stepping on toes, I can throw my hands up, no worries... but I saw this young miss trying hard, listening to us then willing to spend money to invest. I'd hate to see her take 15 peoples advice and get insanely confused. 

I agree... read around, figure things out. I spent 10-12 hours reading and watching videos every single day for almost an entire month (February). But, I didn't have anyone offer to chat with me every day and give me specifics. A mentor is an amazing thing. Once Hushpuppy started mentoring me here, I got EVEN better. I ignored things I read elsewhere and tried just what he said. It worked great...till I went LED, then all methods change. So, if someone tries to get her to grow 4-8 plants with 1 400w Mars LED.... that's ignorant. Or, if she tries to combine her learnings of SOG and use it with only 4 plants, she's going to screw herself.

Certainly loads can be said about peoples methods... heck I'm not even close to perfect.. but again, if I could've had a mentor there every day in the start, my learning would've been so much more stream lined. 

I agree though. Take a moment to read around for another week or two, then let me know if you still would like to do it this way. Either way, I'll chat later with you Wordwar :aok:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 2, 2015)

No purchases have been made as of yet. I like to be certain of everything. So ideas are being thoroughly thought over


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 2, 2015)

Just updated pics from current lady bag seed. I adjusted something and it seems to have sped up her growth noticeably 

View attachment WP_20150902_16_06_51_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150902_16_07_48_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 2, 2015)

A couple more of my current grow aka ophelia 

View attachment WP_20150902_16_13_28_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150902_16_09_58_Pro.jpg


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 6, 2015)

Good looking plants WW. How far are they into flower?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 6, 2015)

What did you adjust that you think made the difference? It could be coincidence or it could be a key to remember for future grows


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 6, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> What did you adjust that you think made the difference? It could be coincidence or it could be a key to remember for future grows


 

 haha its dumb really. I started closing the door rather than leaving it open must of the day. A real big duh! Moment. It's made ask the difference.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't really think that closing the door during lights on could have made any difference.  In fact, without proper ventilation, you are probably better to keep the door open--the plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  As there is no real reason that closing the door would improve the environment, I think that you are just at that end stage when the buds put on bulk.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah, I mentioned this to her before  Closing the door would have 0 effect.. it's just coincidence that the buds are bulking now after the "change" 

Keep on keepin' on Wordwar.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 7, 2015)

Whichever it may be I'm happy w we're  nearing her end


----------



## yarddog (Sep 7, 2015)

I bet!  I wish I was at the end!!  Life's been throwing me some curves.   Keep having to put off the hps lamp.  Now I wish I had just went the fast route and bought bulbs for the t5ho set and flowered with that.  At least I would be halfway through the flower stage by now.  
Looking good wordwar!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 7, 2015)

yarddog said:


> I bet! I wish I was at the end!! Life's been throwing me some curves. Keep having to put off the hps lamp. Now I wish I had just went the fast route and bought bulbs for the t5ho set and flowered with that. At least I would be halfway through the flower stage by now.
> Looking good wordwar!


 

 Thanks, yeah its taken some time and patience and still more to come. Not done yet still will have drying and curing. But yeah everyone get some extra some extra expenses come up, I'm right there with you buddy.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 7, 2015)

Just some newer pics. 

View attachment WP_20150907_10_57_29_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150907_11_00_20_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 7, 2015)

Y mas 

View attachment WP_20150907_11_02_56_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150907_11_01_31_Pro.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2015)

Your patience will pay off.  She really is looking good.  Also, when you get new seeds, you can look for something a bit faster....and quality lighting will make it a difference, too.

While I think that DGF's scrog setup is great and I may run something like that myself, I No offense to DGF, but I would like to see you get some other inoputjust don't think it is for the new grower.  It is easy to kill a plant in hydro and if things go south, it is often hard to correct it.  Not that I am saying don't run hydro, I am saying run more than 1 plant...regardless of what method you use to grow.  I just think you should not put all your eggs in one basket, especially while you are learning.

No offense to DGF (he is an outstanding grower), but I would love for you to get input from everyone and then make a decision based on what you think would work best for you.  We know that you have about a $600 budget--that is workable.  Tell us about your space and your climate.  Do you intend to use a tent or do you have a space?  Climate can make a big difference.  Will you have more money down the road to spend on your grow?  It is really nice to have separate vegging and flowering spaces.  If you may be interested in doing this later, it will influence what you buy now.

You have done a great job with very little.  I have every confidence that with the proper equipment that you will be an outstanding grower.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2015)

No offense taken at all THG  Truly


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 7, 2015)

All the room dynamics I posted earlier in this thread, I have two closets to work with plus s small bedroom with one of those said closets in attached. I will have more money down the line to invest def.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 7, 2015)

I an going to start setting up the veg closet hopefully this weekend get it painted and cleaned. Is the smaller closet with the pitched roof. Shown earlier in the thread.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh and I live in new England.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2015)

The girl is looking good. Now is my favorite time, watching the flowers bloom  and smelling the lovely odors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2015)

I think the small closet will be fine for vegging.  I love T5s for vegging and would recommend something like this:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Designer-4Ft-Tube-Fixture-Bulbs-FLP46/dp/B002TJQ61W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1441728113&sr=8-2&keywords=t5+grow+light+4ft+6+tube[/ame] or this:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Commercial-Fixture-Choice/dp/B00HE04WTY/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1441728190&sr=8-11&keywords=t5+grow+light[/ame],

You will need an exhaust fan--a 4" should do, but a 6" isn't much more.  The one DGF linked would be great.  You will need a speed controller for the fan.  You need an oscillating fan to move the air around within the space.  A carbon filter is not needed in the veg space.

It will take the plants about 6-8 weeks after planting to be ready to flower.  During that time, you will need to get a flowering space set up--the other closet will probably do just fine.  I really like using closets, but you do need to keep in mind that you need electricity (and adequate amperage) in there and you have to set up ventilation, which entails drilling holes in things.  Can you do that?  Are you a handy type person who can use a drill and a big drill bit?  If not, tents may be a better option.

Have you decided on seeds yet?  You should think about what kind of high you want and then you can find seeds that meet that criteria.  There are so many hybrids and crosses that you can probably find something that is exactly like you want as far as taste, type of high, and growing characteristics.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 8, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think the small closet will be fine for vegging. I love T5s for vegging and would recommend something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TJQ61W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 or this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HE04WTY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20,
> 
> You will need an exhaust fan--a 4" should do, but a 6" isn't much more. The one DGF linked would be great. You will need a speed controller for the fan. You need an oscillating fan to move the air around within the space. A carbon filter is not needed in the veg space.
> 
> ...


 
 we are going for chemdawg beans. And yes I am very handy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2015)

Just curious, what made you pick chemdawg?  I am thinking that you might also want something on the indica side for nighttime.  How many plants are you planning on?  The chemdawg will probably get quite tall as it is sat dominant.  How tall is your other closet that you will be flowering in??


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Just curious, what made you pick chemdawg? I am thinking that you might also want something on the indica side for nighttime. How many plants are you planning on? The chemdawg will probably get quite tall as it is sat dominant. How tall is your other closet that you will be flowering in??


 

 is chemdawg really. The seed banks I was reading through had said that they were indica dominant damn. Well that changes some things.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a godfather bean that I'm germinating right now just a little restless I went and bought the foxfarm happy frog. I'm gonna paint this weekend. Just put it out this morning. A bean from a trusted friend.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> is chemdawg really. The seed banks I was reading through had said that they were indica dominant damn. Well that changes some things.


 
Well in one place I found it said they were sativa dominant and in another it said that they were indica dominant...so go figure.  I have never run chemdawg, so I don't know how it actually smokes.  Chemdawg may be just fine for your space.  Do you know the genetics of the seed your friend gave you (it is better to tell NOONE about your grow--even trusted friends can turn on you or have loose lips)?  Is it a fem?  You will want to get several more plants going right away if growing regular non-fem seeds.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well in one place I found it said they were sativa dominant and in another it said that they were indica dominant...so go figure. I have never run chemdawg, so I don't know how it actually smokes. Chemdawg may be just fine for your space. Do you know the genetics of the seed your friend gave you (it is better to tell NOONE about your grow--even trusted friends can turn on you or have loose lips)? Is it a fem? You will want to get several more plants going right away if growing regular non-fem seeds.


 

 it's my brother is a fem seed he ordered head an extra so to speak


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok the plant I already have going this is driving me crazy her bud are def getting bigger by the day, but all the trichs are just all cloudy we are 12+ weeks into flower with this lady already.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 10, 2015)

Keep going


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 10, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Keep going


 
 thanks DGF


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 11, 2015)

She is  to get fed in a day or two gonna let her go through one more wet dry cycle than I think I'm going to chop away.


----------

